# IN NEED of navy and yellow bugs



## cosmia (Mar 8, 2018)

Does anyone have any navy or yellow bugs to share? I can try to return the favour! 

Thank youuu


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 8, 2018)

i have a lot of yellow ladybugs i could give you.


----------



## cosmia (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you! My ID is 92621748650


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 8, 2018)

cosmia said:


> Thank you! My ID is 92621748650



ok cool, sent a friend request to ya


----------



## cosmia (Mar 8, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> ok cool, sent a friend request to ya



added you back! did you need any bugs??


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 8, 2018)

cosmia said:


> added you back! did you need any bugs??



I just need purple and navy ladybugs. I put some in your garden


----------



## cosmia (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you!! I dropped off a few navy and purples. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone have any yellow bugs? I'm trying to get spring foreground before the event ends


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 8, 2018)

cosmia said:


> Thank you!! I dropped off a few navy and purples.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does anyone have any yellow bugs? I'm trying to get spring foreground before the event ends



I have four yellows left I’m Angel. I need navy bugs if you have any left.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2018)

I need a little more navy and purple ladybugs as well! My ID is 8687-9314-340. I'll try to share back asap


----------



## cosmia (Mar 8, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I have four yellows left I’m Angel. I need navy bugs if you have any left.



Added you back! I just dropped some navy bugs off for you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> I need a little more navy and purple ladybugs as well! My ID is 8687-9314-340. I'll try to share back asap



I don't have any purple or navy bugs right now but hopefully soon!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 8, 2018)

Vizionari said:


> I need a little more navy and purple ladybugs as well! My ID is 8687-9314-340. I'll try to share back asap



I have five navy and heaps of purple. I’ll send a request.


----------



## cosmia (Mar 8, 2018)

Does anyone have more yellows? I'm running out of time I feel so desperate hahah

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unfortunately I don't have anymore navy or purple but I can give you TBT?


----------



## miyac (Mar 8, 2018)

I only have 7 yellows, but I can give them to you! Let me add you, name is Letty.


----------



## cosmia (Mar 8, 2018)

miyac said:


> I only have 7 yellows, but I can give them to you! Let me add you, name is Letty.



Thank you!! I'll add you back right away


----------



## miyac (Mar 8, 2018)

It's no problem! If I get more I'll give them to you.


----------



## cosmia (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you! That was actually the perfect amount and I was able to get the spring foreground.  I sent you some TBT.


----------



## LuciaMew (Mar 8, 2018)

Any of you still need navy or purple bugs?


----------

